# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Ήχοι από Καλοριφέρ....

## ioannistsi

Καλησπέρα κ Χρόνια Πολλά!

Έχω ένα θέμα με το καλοριφέρ μου κ ζητώ τις γνώσεις σας στα Υδραυλικά!Μόλις ανοίγω το καλοριφέρ (αυτόνομο σύστημα 5 χρονών μόλις)... ακούγονται για περίπου μισή ώρα ήχοι τρεχούμενου νερού μέσα από τα σώματα....που με 5 σώματα ταυτόχρονα γίνεται χαμός στο σπίτι.....Να σημειώσω ότι πάω να κάνω εξαέρωση κ αν και  κάνω κάθε μέρα πάντα βγάζει λίγο αέρα....
Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τι συμβαίνει?

Υ.Σ.:Να σημειώσω ότι πέρυσι που θυμάμαι να είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχε έρθει ο Υδραυλικός κ με είχε πάει κάτω στο Λεβητοστάσιο κ μου είχε πει κάτι που αφορούσε την πίεση του νερού, κ μάλιστα μου είχε δείξει ένα μανόμετρο το οποίο είχε 2 βελόνες (μια κόκκινη κ μια μαύρη, ενα SP κ ένα πραγματικό) κ κάτι μου είχε εξηγήσει αλλά δεν το κατάλαβα.....

----------


## Dimpas

Σε ποιό όροφο μένεις ?

----------


## dal_kos

Πιθανόν να μην δουλεύει σωστά ο αυτόματος πλήρωσής σου. Είναι με ανοικτό ή κλειστο δοχείο διαστολής η εγκατάσταση? Ανοικτό είναι ένα "καζανάκι" στη ταράτσα με φλοτέρ.  Κλειστό είναι ένα κόκκινο βαρέλι στο χώρο του λέβητα.
Επίσης αν είναι εύκολο πες μας τι ένδειξη δείχνει η μαύρη βελόνα που αναφέρεις και σε τι όροφο είσαι.

----------


## vasilllis

Εχει κολησει ο ρυθμιστης πιεσης του νερου.
Ψαξε στον καυστηρα γυρω,κοντα στο δοχειο διαστολης που ειναι η παροχη νερου απο το δικτυο.εκει πανγ εχει εναν ρυθμιστη πιεσης.αυτος με τα χρονια κολαει και δεν εχεις πιεση στο δικτυο.
Γυρνα την βιδα μεχρι να ακουσεις να τρεχει νερο στην σωληνα.
Δες που εχουν ρυθμισει την πιεεη τωρα ωστε να το ρυθμισεις εκει παλι.
Χρειαζεται να εχεις καποιες γνωσεις.

----------


## xampos

Λογικά μιλάς για τον αυτόματο πληρόσεως. Ο κόκκινος δείκτης μας δείχνει την υπάρχουσα πίεση ενώ ο μαύρος δείκτης μας δείχνει την μέγιστη πίεση. Ο κόκκινος τι πίεση σου λέει και τι ο μαύρος. Η πίεση που πρέπει να έχει το κύκλωμα σου ( με το νερό κρύο) πρέπεοι να  είναι 1,5 bar.

----------


## chris73

Γιάννη αυτό με τα μανόμετρα είναι ο αυτόματος πλήρωσης. 
Όταν βρεις χρόνο διάβασε αυτό
http://levitostasia.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=87

Ο αυτόματος γεμίζει την εγκατάσταση (αυτόματα) σε μια πίεση που του θέτουμε για να λειτουργεί σωστά το όλο σύστημα. Πολλές φορές όμως για διάφορους λόγους δεν δουλεύει σωστά και είναι σαν μια κλειστή βάνα.

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να το ελέγχουμε που και που (2-3 φορές το χρόνο) και να συμπληρώνουμε χειροκίνητα νερό από κάτι πεταλούδες που έχει επάνω του το όργανο αυτό με τα ρολόγια. Κατόπιν κάνουμε εξαέρωση και ελέγχουμε πάλι την πίεση και συμπληρώνουμε μέχρι την απαιτούμενη πίεση.

Τώρα θα μου πεις και ποιά είναι η σωστή πίεση? 9.9 στα 10 συστήματα δεν δουλεύουν σωστά μια και πρέπει ανάλογα με την κάθε εγκατάσταση να ρυθμίζονται ανάλογα ο αυτόματος πλήρωσης και το δοχείο διαστολής (ένα καζανάκι συνήθως κόκκινο) πράγμα που δεν γίνεται.


Έτσι ο κανόνας της άρπα κόλα είναι η πίεση που δίχνει το ρολόι που λές να είναι περί τα 1.7-1.8 άντε 2 bar.
Δοκίμασε και δες. Άρα συνοψήζουμε:

1) γυρνάς την πεταλούδα ή βάνα ή ότι έχει εκεί τριγύρω στο ρολοί που λες έως τα 2bar αρχικά.
2)κάνεις εξαέρωση όλα τα σώματα
3) ελέγχεις πάλι κάτο στο ρολόι την πίεση και συμπληρώνεις μέχρι τα 1.8 περίπου bar.

Ενημέρωσε μας για την πρόοδο (επίσης δεν ανέφερες σε τι όροφο είναι το σπίτι και πόσο χαμηλά ο λέβητας)

----------


## Nikolaskn

Ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα  και το ελυσα ως εξης... Η εξαερωση γινεται πρωτα οταν ειναι κρυα τα σωματα  και μετα οταν ειναι ζεστα.Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ασε να τρεξει αρκετο νερακι(μιση κατσαρολα περιπου).Αν εχεις και τον θερμοσιφωνα συνδεδεμενο με το καλοριφερ πατα με το χερι σου μια μικρη βαλβιδα που εχει στην επιστροφη για να βγει και απο εκει ο αερας.Ο θορυβος του τρεχουμενου νερου υποδηλωνει οτι εχουν αερα τα σωματα και οι σωληνες με συνεπεια να μην γινεται καλη η κυκλοφορια του νερου και να μην ζεστενοντε τα σωματα απο την μεση και κατω

----------


## chris73

> Ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα  και το ελυσα ως εξης... Η εξαερωση γινεται πρωτα οταν ειναι κρυα τα σωματα  και μετα οταν ειναι ζεστα.Και στις δυο περιπτωσεις ασε να τρεξει αρκετο νερακι(μιση κατσαρολα περιπου).Αν εχεις και τον θερμοσιφωνα συνδεδεμενο με το καλοριφερ πατα με το χερι σου μια μικρη βαλβιδα που εχει στην επιστροφη για να βγει και απο εκει ο αερας.Ο θορυβος του τρεχουμενου νερου υποδηλωνει οτι εχουν αερα τα σωματα και οι σωληνες με συνεπεια να μην γινεται καλη η κυκλοφορια του νερου και να μην ζεστενοντε τα σωματα απο την μεση και κατω



Σωστά, αλλά *εάν έχει κολλήσει ο αυτόματος* αυτό που θα συμβεί είναι να αδειάσει περισσότερο το δύκτιο και τα πράγματα να είναι ακόμη χειρότερα μια και δεν θα συμληρωθεί νερό και απλά θα μείνει με περισσότερο αέρα από πρίν.

----------


## p.gabr

Να πω και εγω την βλακεια μου;

Μηπως το θερμομετρο δεν μετραει  καλα  και εχεις ανεβασει τον θερμοστατη , με αποτελεσμα να σου βραζει το νερο;

----------


## Nikolaskn

> Σωστά, αλλά *εάν έχει κολλήσει ο αυτόματος* αυτό που θα συμβεί είναι να αδειάσει περισσότερο το δύκτιο και τα πράγματα να είναι ακόμη χειρότερα μια και δεν θα συμληρωθεί νερό και απλά θα μείνει με περισσότερο αέρα από πρίν.



Αν εχει κολησει ο αυτοματος δεν θα βγαζει ουτε αερα ουτε νερο γιατι δεν θα υπαρχει πιεση.Ετσι νομιζω δλδ

----------


## chris73

> Λογικά μιλάς για τον αυτόματο πληρόσεως. Ο κόκκινος δείκτης μας δείχνει την υπάρχουσα πίεση ενώ ο μαύρος δείκτης μας δείχνει την μέγιστη πίεση. Ο κόκκινος τι πίεση σου λέει και τι ο μαύρος. Η πίεση που πρέπει να έχει το κύκλωμα σου ( με το νερό κρύο) πρέπεοι να  είναι 1,5 bar.



Χαράλαμπε το 1.5 bar είναι ή προρύθμιση στην πίεση που έχουν τα περισσότερα δοχεία διαστολής όταν τα αγοράζεις. Αυτό όμως δεν λέει και πολλά για την σωστή λειτουργεία. Αυτή εξαρτάται από όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του δικτύου. Όμως με το 1.5 bar κουτσά στραβά δουλεύουν όλα.
Επίσης έχε υπόψη ότι δεν πρέπει να θεωρούμε δεδομένο ότι κάθε δοχείο που αγοράζουμε έχει 1.5bar πίεση. Έχω δει και εντε΄λώς ξεφούσκωτο...

Δυστυχώς πολλές φορές οι απάντηση κάποιων εγκαταστατών στο θέμα είναι "είναι ρυθμισμένο από το εργοστάσιο".
Με θλίψη μου σου το λέω πως το έχω ακούσει και από κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά σοβαρό άνθρωπω που έχει μαγαζί από το 74 και ακόμη δουλεύει καλά. Όποτε φαντάσου τι κυκλοφορεί από μαστοριλίκι γενικά...

----------


## chris73

> Αν εχει κολησει ο αυτοματος δεν θα βγαζει ουτε αερα ουτε νερο γιατι δεν θα υπαρχει πιεση.Ετσι νομιζω δλδ



Νίκο αυτό θα συμβεί όταν παααααραγίνει το πράμα. Πέρσι ακριβώς το ίδιο έπαθε η θεία μου. Άκουγε νερά αυτή, δώστου και εξαέρωση, και πάλι από την αρχή, μέχρι που το σπίτι ήταν σαν να είσαι δίπλα στο ριάκι χιχιχι. Τελικά το γέμισε χειροκίνητα, έκανε εξαέρωση και όλα οκ. Τώρα το βλέπει που και που.

Και αυτό που λέει ο Παναγιώτης έχει βάση. Άλλα νομίζω πως στατιστικά μάλον είναι θέμα αυτόματου.

----------


## ioannistsi

Παιδια καταρχήν ευχαριστω για την ανταπόκριση...μιση ώρα πήγα σουπερ μαρκετ κ δεν  σας προλαβαίνω....

Λοιπόν όσον αφορά αυτό το μαννόμετρο που λέτε η κόκκινή είναι στο  κ η μαυρη στο 1,6... 

Αυτο που είπε ένας φίλος για την πίεση στο σύστημα το θυμήθηκα που μου το είπε ο υδραυλικός οτι συμβαίνει....Επίσης μένω στον 3ο όροφο κ είμαι το τελευταίο διαμέρισμα αλλά αυτο το ξεκίνησε πέρσι...ήρθε ο υδραυλικός κάτι έκανε στον αυτόματο πλήρωσης που λέτε κ πάλι φέτος!

----------


## ioannistsi

Είναι ένα κόκκινο βαρέλι δίπλα στον λέβητα

----------


## ioannistsi

> Πιθανόν να μην δουλεύει σωστά ο αυτόματος πλήρωσής σου. Είναι με ανοικτό ή κλειστο δοχείο διαστολής η εγκατάσταση? Ανοικτό είναι ένα "καζανάκι" στη ταράτσα με φλοτέρ.  Κλειστό είναι ένα κόκκινο βαρέλι στο χώρο του λέβητα.
> Επίσης αν είναι εύκολο πες μας τι ένδειξη δείχνει η μαύρη βελόνα που αναφέρεις και σε τι όροφο είσαι.



Είναι ένα κόκκινο βαρέλι δίπλα στον λέβητα

----------


## Nikolaskn

...δεν  λεω  οτι  εχω δικιο.Ειναι μια πικρη προσωπικη εμπειρια που ειχα.Υποθετω οτι ο αυτοματος ειναι οκ..αρα και το μανομετρο θα διχνει την σωστη πιεση του νερου.Η κοκκινη βελονα (αν θυμαμε καλα) δειχνει την αποσταση (σε μετρα) που ειναι τα σωματα απο το καζανι.Αν δλδ το καζανι ειναι στο υπογειο και τα σωματα ειναι στον 1ο οροφο βαζουμε την βελονα να δειχνει 12... ξαναδλδ 4 μετρα ο καθε οροφος επι 3 οροφους(υπογειο, ισογειο,πρωτος) ισον 12.Μετα κανουμε μια σωστη εξαερωση..και ο θεος βοηθος χαχαχα

----------


## ioannistsi

> Γιάννη αυτό με τα μανόμετρα είναι ο αυτόματος πλήρωσης. 
> Όταν βρεις χρόνο διάβασε αυτό
> http://levitostasia.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=87
> 
> Ο αυτόματος γεμίζει την εγκατάσταση (αυτόματα) σε μια πίεση που του θέτουμε για να λειτουργεί σωστά το όλο σύστημα. Πολλές φορές όμως για διάφορους λόγους δεν δουλεύει σωστά και είναι σαν μια κλειστή βάνα.
> 
> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση πρέπει να το ελέγχουμε που και που (2-3 φορές το χρόνο) και να συμπληρώνουμε χειροκίνητα νερό από κάτι πεταλούδες που έχει επάνω του το όργανο αυτό με τα ρολόγια. Κατόπιν κάνουμε εξαέρωση και ελέγχουμε πάλι την πίεση και συμπληρώνουμε μέχρι την απαιτούμενη πίεση.
> 
> Τώρα θα μου πεις και ποιά είναι η σωστή πίεση? 9.9 στα 10 συστήματα δεν δουλεύουν σωστά μια και πρέπει ανάλογα με την κάθε εγκατάσταση να ρυθμίζονται ανάλογα ο αυτόματος πλήρωσης και το δοχείο διαστολής (ένα καζανάκι συνήθως κόκκινο) πράγμα που δεν γίνεται.
> ...



Η αλήθεια είναι οτι πρίν από τον αυτόματο πλήρωσης έχει μια βάνα η οποία είναι κλειστή τώρα...μήπως αν την ανοίξω μπεί νερό κ αυξηθεί η πίεση στο κύκλωμα???

----------


## picdev

ο ρυθμιστής πίεσης δεν πρέπει να ειναι κλειστός,υδραυλικός στον έκλεισε ? :Confused1: 
δηλαδή αν είναι κλειστός πως θα συμπληρώνει νερό στην εγκατάσταση και πως θα κρατάει σταθερή τη πίεση? :Confused1: 
είσαι και το τελευταίος όροφος με αποτέλεσμα να ξεμένεις απο νερό και να πληρώνεις τσάμπα πετρέλαιο.
 ανάλογα τους ορόφου υπολογίζεις τη πίεση και το ρυθμίζεις εκεί που πρέπει.
για τον 3ό όροφο η πίεση πρέπει να ειναι  είναι πάνω απο 2.2bar, όταν ανοίγει ο λέβητας η πίεση ανεβαίνει άλλα 0.5 bar.
O δικός μου έχει ένα κύλινδρο που βιδώνει και ξεβιδώνει και κάνεις το εξείς,
αδειάζεις νερό απο το δύκτιο μέχρι να πέσει να η πίεση, μετά το βιδώνεις σιγά σιγά μέχρι να ακούσεις το νερό να τρέχει και ανεβαίνει η πίεση, μόλις φτάσει εκεί που θες το ξεβιδώνεις ελάχιστα για να σταματήσει να γεμίζει και είσαι οκ.
Μερικοί υδραυλικοί το βαράνε για να ξεκολήσει αλλά καλύτερα πάρε καινούριο αν έχει μαζέψει άλατα για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο

----------


## Nikolaskn

Η βανα νερου πρεπει να ειναι μονιμα ανοικτη

----------


## chris73

> Η αλήθεια είναι οτι πρίν από τον αυτόματο πλήρωσης έχει μια βάνα η οποία είναι κλειστή τώρα...μήπως αν την ανοίξω μπεί νερό κ αυξηθεί η πίεση στο κύκλωμα???



χιχιχι! είσαι συνάδελφος με την θεία μου που έλεγα. Αυτής όπως και σε εσένα μάλον έχει χαλάσει ο αυτόματος και για αυτό για να μην τον αλλάξει ο μάστορας της έκλεισε την βάνα (όπως και σε εσένα). Με αυτόν τον τρόπο σιγά σιγά το νέρο που χάνεται από μικροδιαροές και εξαερώσεις και έξατμίσεις κτλ, δεν μπορεί πλέον να αναπληρωθεί μια και το κύκλωμα σου είναι εντέλώς κλειστό και μόνο χάνει χωρίς να συμπληρώνει.

Δεν είναι τραγικό, αν όντως έτσι έχει η κατάσταση μπορείς να ανοίξεις την βάνα να συμπληρώσεις νερό και να κάνεις εξαέρωση κτλ και μετά να την ξανακλείσεις.
Απλά θέλει μετά που και που να ελέγχεις και να συμπλήρώνεις αν χρειάζεται.

Άλλωστε με εντελώς κλειστό σύστημα νερού δουλεύουν βάση κανονισμού και οι εγκαταστάσεις μ*ε επίτοιχο* λέβητα αερίου (όχι οι άλλες με λέβητα "κανονικό").
Αυτοί δεν πρέπει να έχουν αυτόματο πλήρωσης (δεν θυμάμαι γιατί ακριβώς το ζητά ο κανονισμός -άσχετα μερικοί που βάζουν για να μην ασχολούνται) και έτσι που και που ελέγχεις και συμπληρώνεις νερό στο σύστημα.

----------


## Nikolaskn

Πιστευω οτι υπαρχει τροπος να ελενχθει.Με κρυα τα σωματα αν εχει προβλημα ο αυτοματος και η βανα ειναι κλειστη δεν θα πρεπει να βγαζουν αερα η νερο τα σωματα μιας και εισαι στον τελευταιο οροφο.Αν βγαζουν νερο τοτε η πιεση ειναι οκ και ειναι θεμα αερα

----------


## chris73

> Πιστευω οτι υπαρχει τροπος να ελενχθει.Με κρυα τα σωματα αν εχει προβλημα ο αυτοματος και η βανα ειναι κλειστη δεν θα πρεπει να βγαζουν αερα η νερο τα σωματα μιας και εισαι στον τελευταιο οροφο.Αν βγαζουν νερο τοτε η πιεση ειναι οκ και ειναι θεμα αερα



Δλδ θες να πείς πως το δύκτιό του κρύο έχει ατμοσφαιρική πίεση και όλα θα είναι ίδια?
Ας μην τον μπερδεύουμαι άλλο τον άνθρωπο. Τι να κάνει δλδ? να κάτσει να παγώσει εντελώς (και σπατάλη ενέργειας τσάπμα) και μετά να κάνει το πείραμα ενώ θα μπορούσε να συμπληρώσει, να εξαερώσει, και να λειτουργήσει το σύστημα όπως είναι τώρα και σε 5 -10 λεπτά?

(όλα αυτά βέβαια εάν δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο στο όλο θέμα) αλλά αυτό με την κλειστή βάνα που έγραψε δύο πράγματα δείχνει,
ή ότι χάλασε ο αυτόματος και τον έκανε ο μάστορας χειροκίνητο
ή ότι απλά την ξέχασε κλειστή

----------


## ioannistsi

Μόλις μίλησα με τον Υδραυλικό που έκανε την εγκατάσταση κ μου είπε καταρχήν οτι κάθε χρόνο πρέπει να γίνεται συντήρηση (50 ευρώ) στον λέβητα κ φέτος δεν τον φωνάξαμε.... :Wink: 

Παρόλαυτα με συμβούλεψε μέχρι να έρθει μόλις είναι κρύος ο λέβητας να πάω να ανοίξω την βάνα που κατ' αυτόν πρέπει να είναι κλειστή,με κρύο λέβητα, να κάνω εξαέρωση κ να περιμένω να πάει η βελόνα στο 1,5 bar...μετά να την κλείσω κ να έχει διορθωθεί

----------


## chris73

> Μόλις μίλησα με τον Υδραυλικό που έκανε την εγκατάσταση κ μου είπε καταρχήν οτι κάθε χρόνο πρέπει να γίνεται συντήρηση (50 ευρώ) στον λέβητα κ φέτος δεν τον φωνάξαμε....
> 
> Παρόλαυτα με συμβούλεψε μέχρι να έρθει μόλις είναι κρύος ο λέβητας να πάω να ανοίξω την βάνα που κατ' αυτόν πρέπει να είναι κλειστή,με κρύο λέβητα, να κάνω εξαέρωση κ να περιμένω να πάει η βελόνα στο 1,5 bar...μετά να την κλείσω κ να έχει διορθωθεί



Το 1.5 bar είναι λίγο σχετικό και έχει σχέση και με την πίεση στο δοχείο διαστολής. (αν το δοχείο διαστολής έχει πίεση 1.5 τότε ο αυτόματος ρυθμίζεται στο 1.7 - 1. :Cool:  
αλλά ποιός το μετράει? και πρέπει να μετρηθεί εκτός κυκλώματος κανονικά. Αλλά τέλος πάντων στην δική σου ΄περίπτωση θα δουλέψει το πράμα πάνω κάτω.

Όσο για την κλειστή βάνα είναι ένας τρόπος ασφάλειας αυτός, γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση σε βλάβη, το νερό που είναι μέσα στα σώματα και τον λέβητα - αν χαλάσει η αντεπίστροφη βαλβίδα που τυχόν έχει μέσα ο αυτόματος, ή έστω άλλη εξωτερική αντεπίστροφη - να γυρίσει πίσω στο δύκτιο ύδρευσης και να αδειάσουν τα καλοριφερ.
Έτσι για καλό και κακό κλείνουν την βάνα και όλα οκ. Απλά εσύ πρέπει να το κοιτάζεις και αν δεν έχει άλλο σοβαρό πρόβλημα να συμπληρώνεις λίγο νερό 2-3 φορές το χρόνο.

----------


## ioannistsi

> Το 1.5 bar είναι λίγο σχετικό και έχει σχέση και με την πίεση στο δοχείο διαστολής. (αν το δοχείο διαστολής έχει πίεση 1.5 τότε ο αυτόματος ρυθμίζεται στο 1.7 - 1. 
> αλλά ποιός το μετράει? και πρέπει να μετρηθεί εκτός κυκλώματος κανονικά. Αλλά τέλος πάντων στην δική σου ΄περίπτωση θα δουλέψει το πράμα πάνω κάτω.
> 
> Όσο για την κλειστή βάνα είναι ένας τρόπος ασφάλειας αυτός, γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση σε βλάβη, το νερό που είναι μέσα στα σώματα και τον λέβητα - αν χαλάσει η αντεπίστροφη βαλβίδα που τυχόν έχει μέσα ο αυτόματος, ή έστω άλλη εξωτερική αντεπίστροφη - να γυρίσει πίσω στο δύκτιο ύδρευσης και να αδειάσουν τα καλοριφερ.
> *Έτσι για καλό και κακό κλείνουν την βάνα και όλα οκ.* Απλά εσύ πρέπει να το κοιτάζεις και αν δεν έχει άλλο σοβαρό πρόβλημα να συμπληρώνεις λίγο νερό 2-3 φορές το χρόνο.



Κ για να υπάρχει κ ένας λόγος να έρχονται για συντήρηση (50 Ευρώ).....

----------


## chris73

Η συντήρηση αν γίνεται σωστά είναι απαραίτητη γιατί έως και επικίνδυνες καταστάσεις μπορούν να προκείψουν. Αλλά πόσοι κάνουν, ή ξέρουν να κάνουν σωστή συντήρηση και κυρίως ρύθμιση, καθαρισμό, μέτρηση καυσαερίων κτλ?

Αν το θέμα είναι οπτική εξέταση για διαρροές και 1-2 όργανα αν δουλέυουν ή όχι, τότε καλύτερα να το κάνεις μόνος σου αν μάθεις 2-3 πράγματα.

----------


## ioannistsi

> Η συντήρηση αν γίνεται σωστά είναι απαραίτητη γιατί έως και επικίνδυνες καταστάσεις μπορούν να προκείψουν. Αλλά πόσοι κάνουν, ή ξέρουν να κάνουν σωστή συντήρηση και κυρίως ρύθμιση, καθαρισμό, μέτρηση καυσαερίων κτλ?
> 
> Αν το θέμα είναι οπτική εξέταση για διαρροές και 1-2 όργανα αν δουλέυουν ή όχι, τότε καλύτερα να το κάνεις μόνος σου αν μάθεις 2-3 πράγματα.



Αν ήταν δικό μου το σπίτι μην ανησυχείς...μόνος μου θα το έκανα άλλα τώρα που είναι πολυκατοικία θα με σταυρώσουν αν γίνει κάτι..........

----------


## Phatt

Κατα 98% εαν η συντηρηση και η ρυθμιση ειναι σωστες, τοτε τα καυσαερια θα ειναι σωστα.Μια σωστη ετησια συντηρηση περιλαμβανει:
1. Καθαρισμος του καζανιου(λεβητα).
2. Καθαρισμος-ελεγχος του καυστηρα(εναυση-καυση-ελεγχος αντλιας-ελεγχος μπεκ-καθαρισμα φιλτρου αντλιας).
3. Καθαρισμος φιλτρου πετρελαιου.
4. Ελεγχος κυκλοφοριτη(πολλες φορες κολλανε απο την ακινησια του καλοκαιριου).
5. Ελεγχος στο ανοδιο του υδραυλικου κυκλωματος.
6. Ελεγχος στο υδραυλικο κυκλωμα για την πληροτητα και την πιεση του κυκλωματος αναλογα με το υψος του κυκλωματος και ελεγχος του αυτοματου πληρωσεως και του δοχειου διαστολης.
7. Δοκιμαστικη εκκινηση και λειτουργεια ωστε να επιβεβαιωθει οτι ολοκληρο το συστημα λειτουργει σωστα(ηλεκτρολογικο/αυτοματοι, θερμοστατες λεβητα και χωρου κλπ) και εαν ζεσταινει στους προβλεπομενους χρονους.
8. Ελεγχος-ρυθμιση της παροχης αερα(ενας εμπειρος μαστορας τα γνωριζει απ'εξω) και μετρηση καυσαεριων(ελαχιστοι εχουν οργανα για αυτη τη μετρηση).

Αυτα γινοταν οταν ειχαμε λεφτα για πετρελαιο  :Lol:

----------


## picdev

καλύτερα να αλλάξεις υδραυλικό, ο ρυθμιστής πίεσης δεν υπάρχει για να είναι κλειστός , άσε που επειδή είσαι στο τελευταίο όροφο θα αντιμετωπίζεις πρόβλημα.
Πάντως 2 υδραυλικούς που έχω ρωτήσει και ο ένας μάλιστα ασχολείται κατά κύριο λόγο με συστήματα θέρμανσης, μου είπαν οτι πρέπει να ειναι ανοικτός  , και για 3 ορόφους η πίεση πρέπει να ειναι στα 2.2 bar,έχει σχέση με το ύψος της οικοδομής.
Εννοείται οτι κάθε τόσο ρίχνεις μια ματιά ότι είναι οκ η πίεση, ειδικά όταν τον έχεις ρυθμίσει για πρώτη φορά.

----------


## ioannistsi

Λοιπόν σήμερα πήγα κ άνοιξα την βάνα κ ανέβασα την πίεση στο 1,7, αφού είχα κάνει εξαέρωση πριν.... κ με κρύο λέβητα! Πριν απο λίγο άνοιξα το καλοριφέρ κ είναι όλα τέλεια...ουτε που ακούγεται καθόλου αλλά κ ζεσταίνει αμέσως κ τέλεια!

----------


## chris73

Άντε μπράβο και με ένα ζεστό χειμώνα. Σάκι συμφωνώ με όσα΄λές και η πίεση που αναφέρεις πρέπει να είναι πάνω κάτω η σωστή για το ύψος κτλ. Δεν θυμάμαι τον τύπο ούτε και θα τον ψάχνω τώρα. Άλλα δεν αρκεί μόνο αυτό. Πρέπει και το διαστολής να γεμίσει ανάλογα.

Από την άλλη δεν είναι έγκλημα αν έχεις και κλειστή την βάνα πριν, αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για τον αυτόματο και την αντεπιστροφής, απλά θέλει να ελέγχεις που έτσι και άλλιώς πρέπει να το κάνεις. Κάθε τέτοιο σύστημα είναι κλειστό και δεν το ενδιαφέρει μετά τι γίνεται έξω. Ο αυτόματος εκτός από την ρύθμιση της πίεσης είναι απλά μια ευκολία να συμπληρώνει λίγο λίγο νερό με τον καιρό. Όμως ουσιαστικά είναι αναλώσιμο και εξάρτημα που είναι πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο να αποτυγχάνει.

Επίσης Γιάννη δεν κατάλαβα σίγουρα αν άφησες ανοιχτή την βάνα τελικά. Για δοκιμή θα έλεγα να την αφήσεις και να τσεκάρεις αύριο μεθάυριο αν έχει τπτ διαφορές. Αν το πράμα φένεται οκ άστην΄ανοιχτή.

----------


## ioannistsi

Τη βάνα την έκλεισα...συγκεκριμένα έγινε το εξης....μου είχε πει να την ανοιξω...να παω να κάνω εξαέρωση στα σώματα κ μετα να πάω να περιμένω να φτασει στο 1,5 κ μετα να την κλεισω....

Ετσι κ έκανα....κ μολις τελείωσα την εξαέρωση κ κατέβηκα κάτω η πίεση είχε πάει στο 4!!!!!άρα γέμιζει πολύ γρήγορα..... Κ καθόμουν μετά κ κουβαλούσα τίς λεκάνες για να βγαλω το παραπανίσιο νερό!!!!!!

----------


## Scotty

Επι τη ευκαιρια να ρωτησω και εγω κατι που θελω ...
1) Η βανα που τροφοδοτει την ολη εγκατασταση απο το δυκτιο του νερου , πρεπει να ειναι κλειστη η ανοιχτη??? Η δικη μου ειναι ανοιχτη ..δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα αλλα ρωταω ετσι για να γνωριζω..

2) Το καλοκαιρι που δεν χρησιμοποιείται το καλοριφερ , καλο ειναι να κλεινουμε την βανα η να την αφηνουμε ανοικτη??

3) Οταν υπαρχει διακοπη νερου στο δυκτιο , μπορουμε να δουλευουμε το καλοριφερ ?? η δεν εχει σχεση??

Εγω μενω σε 2 οροφη μονοκατοικια   και η πιεση νερου στο μανομετρο ειναι ρυθμισμενο στο 1,5 bar

----------


## chris73

> Επι τη ευκαιρια να ρωτησω και εγω κατι που θελω ...
> 1) Η βανα που τροφοδοτει την ολη εγκατασταση απο το δυκτιο του νερου , πρεπει να ειναι κλειστη η ανοιχτη??? Η δικη μου ειναι ανοιχτη ..δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα αλλα ρωταω ετσι για να γνωριζω..
> 
> 2) Το καλοκαιρι που δεν χρησιμοποιείται το καλοριφερ , καλο ειναι να κλεινουμε την βανα η να την αφηνουμε ανοικτη??
> 
> 3) Οταν υπαρχει διακοπη νερου στο δυκτιο , μπορουμε να δουλευουμε το καλοριφερ ?? η δεν εχει σχεση??
> 
> Εγω μενω σε 2 οροφη μονοκατοικια   και η πιεση νερου στο μανομετρο ειναι ρυθμισμενο στο 1,5 bar



Πρώτα πρώτα να πω πως δεν είμαι ο ειδικός ούτε και ήταν αυτή άμεσα ποτέ η δουλειά μου. Έτσι λέω για αυτά που έχω δει, διαβάσει, ψάξει, ως παράπλευρα σε κάποια στιγμή με την δουλιά. Έτσι από όσο ξέρω:

1) αν όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει, να είναι ανοιχτή.
2) αν όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει, δεν έχει σημασία.
3) δεν έχει σχέση, είναι άλλο πράγμα. Τόσο άλλο σαν να λέμε αν έχει διακοπη νερού δουλεύει το καλοριφερ του αυτοκινήτου? (οκ, δεν ενοούμε διακοπή 2 χρόνων!)

----------


## Scotty

Οκ χρηστο ευχαριστω πολυ ..με καλυψες

----------


## ΖΑΧΟΣ

η βαλβιδα ασφαλειας του λεβητα ποσα bar ειναι?
εαν η πιεση παει περισοτερο θα αρχισει να βγαζει νερα στο λεβητοστασιο
το 4 που ειδες ειναι πολυ,θελει προσοχη.

----------


## andrewsweet4

διαβαζω τοση ωρα αυτα που γραφετε εδω, και γελαω! Μου ετυχε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο πραγμα στο σπιτι μου πριν απο 4 μερες και εκανα αμαν να δω τι φταιει...! τελικα ειχε κολλησει και εμενα ο αυτοματος πληρωσης και το βρηκα τυχαια, παιζοντας και 2 βαννες που ειχε ακριβως πριν και μετα απο αυτον. Στη μια ερχοταν νερο, αλλα απο τη ναλλη δεν εβγαινε τιποτα και ας ηταν ανοιχος ο ρυθμιστης. μετα απο μερικα κουνηματα και λιγο πειραγμα της βιδας ρυθμισης πιεσης που ειχε, εφτιαξε μονος του. Ρυθμισα ξανα την πιεση και τελος τα καλοριφερ-αεροπλανα μεσα στο σπιτι!  :Smile:

----------


## vasilllis

> διαβαζω τοση ωρα αυτα που γραφετε εδω, και γελαω! Μου ετυχε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ιδιο πραγμα στο σπιτι μου πριν απο 4 μερες και εκανα αμαν να δω τι φταιει...! τελικα ειχε κολλησει και εμενα ο αυτοματος πληρωσης και το βρηκα τυχαια, παιζοντας και 2 βαννες που ειχε ακριβως πριν και μετα απο αυτον. Στη μια ερχοταν νερο, αλλα απο τη ναλλη δεν εβγαινε τιποτα και ας ηταν ανοιχος ο ρυθμιστης. μετα απο μερικα κουνηματα και λιγο πειραγμα της βιδας ρυθμισης πιεσης που ειχε, εφτιαξε μονος του. Ρυθμισα ξανα την πιεση και τελος τα καλοριφερ-αεροπλανα μεσα στο σπιτι!



kαλη χρονια με υγεια.

αν διαβασες ολο το θεμα.το εχω αναφερει στο ποστ 4.

----------


## ioannistsi

> η βαλβιδα ασφαλειας του λεβητα ποσα bar ειναι?
> εαν η πιεση παει περισοτερο θα αρχισει να βγαζει νερα στο λεβητοστασιο
> *το 4 που ειδες ειναι πολυ*,θελει προσοχη.



Tο γνωρίζω πολύ καλά...γιαυτό κ μετά κουβαλούσα το νερό με τους κουβάδες... :Wink:

----------


## dal_kos

Βασικά το ότι ανέβασε 4 bar, αφενός σημαίνει πως ο ρυθμιστής πίεσης στον αυτόματο πληρώσεως δεν λειτουργεί, αφού εφτασε ουσιαστικά η εγκατάσταση σε πίεση δικτύου. Από την άλλη το ακόμα πιο σημαντικό για μένα είναι ότι πιθανόν να μην σου άνοιξε η βαλβίδα ασφαλείας, το οποίο αν συνέβη, πρέπει να διορθωθεί άμεσα, αφού είναι η τελευταία δικλείδα ασφαλείας της εγκατάστασής σου.

http://levitostasia.net/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=88

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ, ώστε να καταλάβεις τι ψάχνεις, και κάνε το τεστ λειτουργίας που λέει στο τέλος, να δεις αν βγάζει νερό από την εγκατάστασή σου. 
(Λογικά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια σωλήνα που να πετάει αυτό το νερό στην αποχέτευση ή στο περιβάλλον, όπως και να χει έξω από το λεβητοστάσιο.)
Επίσης δες πόσα bar αναφέρει πάνω της. Είναι η πίεση στην οποία ενεργοποιείται. Η δικιά μου είναι 2,5άρα. Αν η δική σου εγκατάσταση έχει βαλβίδα των 4bar πιθανότατα δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Αν είναι 2,5 ή 3 bar, θέλει ψάξιμο. Ωστόσο τσέκαρέ την ώστε να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------

